# Removing handle from portafilter!



## MickH (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi

I recently bought a Cherub off a member on here. And my first 2 upgrades were to a) change the steam nozzle to a 4x1mm. And b) change the handle to a wooden one as I prefer the look and feel (oo-er)

I was wondering if anyone has actually managed to get the original handle off? I am having a complete nightmare trying to remove mine. Any helpful hints gratefully received.

Cheers

Mick


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Have you tied heating it up?


----------



## MickH (Sep 28, 2012)

I havent. Any suggestions as to the best way?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

take a hairdryer for 20 mins and aim it at where the plastic meets the metal. This will start to melt the thread locker. Put it into a vice protected by a towel or the likes and it ought to come apart, with or without grips. Probably mark the plastic handle though


----------



## MickH (Sep 28, 2012)

Ill give that a go. Cheers


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

A paint heat gun works best they generate a lot more heat, a hairdryer may cut out thermally.


----------

